# bad rearend ????



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 05 foreman with a broke u-joint for the second time. When i pulled the rear end out i tried to turn the axle by turning the hub by hand it would not turn. Had to put a socket on the axle nut to get it to turn when it did it sounds like the pinion gear rounded some teeth. Tore the whole thing down and can't find anything wrong. Need to replace an axle bearing but other than that everything looks good ANY IDEAS ??


----------



## badforeman475 (May 9, 2009)

check your out put shaft on the rear of your motor and make sure its not bent. If you want to keep your lift and lift springs on the rear get you a foreman 450 u joint cause my cuz broke a few and then I gave him a 450 one and it has been running fine since. I hope this helps


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

450 parts are alot stronger thatn the 500s..


----------

